# Research information



## Peace2TheRest (Feb 6, 2008)

just some cool stuff here if it hasnt already been posted.
Access WHOIS Domain Information and Search will let you know who owns a particular domain.
ESRI Data info on market segments, demographics, and consumer spending
www.edgarscan.pwcglobal.com interface for the united states securites and esxchange commission electronic data gathering, analysis and retrieval filings. It pulls files from the SEC servers and parses them automatically to find key financial tables and normalizes financials to a common format that is comparable across companies
American FactFinder is the US census bureau site. you can look up population, housing, economics, and geographic info.
FRB: Beige Book is a 8 times annually published Federal Reserve Bank findings for anecdotal info on current economic conditions in certain districts.
Company Information from Hoover's including business reports and profiles is business info you can look up companies, industries, etc..
www.businesskg.com service that is free that tell you how you compare to the best in your class of business. It is basically a financial vital signs reader.
Bureau of Labor Statistics Home Page consumer expenditures survey, economic news releases, tables created by BLS, detailed CE statistics, products, survey forms, publications, and other documentation.
Sales Leads and company information at D&B Sales & Marketing Solutions business to business resource for sales leads, mailing lists and business information.


----------



## cyclonearts (Jul 8, 2007)

Great sources. I haven't discovered some of these yet, thanks for posting them.


----------



## Peace2TheRest (Feb 6, 2008)

Your website is really cool! 

I like everything you have going on there!
Hope when I start writing my blog it is a quarter that good.


----------



## cyclonearts (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks, its fairly new but its getting better along the way.


----------



## kikkoman (Oct 30, 2007)

Ryan,

Thanks for the links. I've seen some of those sources before, but it's nice to find some of the others you laid out too.

Here's another good link for general business questions.

Small Business Notes


----------



## Cryptic Pickle (May 1, 2008)

Ryan,

This is exactly the kind of information I'm looking for -- thanks for the links!  

Matt


----------

